# Trail courtesy cost$ money



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

This morning's ride was fine except for running into yet another unprepared biker who had a flat on his 29er. And yes, I had a new Specialized 29x1.9-2-4 Presta in my backback with my pump.

Should I give him my $9 tube and never see this stupid bastard again or
tell him that the walk back isn't that bad. Hmmmm.

This is 2016 folks, not 1999 when Schrader 26er tubes were $2 bucks at the LBS. I was OK then to help out. But $9 for a 29er tube. I guess I could take his blown out mess and patch it for the next unlucky person.
F that, I dont want to buy a stupid patch kit. 

I wish this guy's chain broke, then it wouldn't cost me nothing to fix except time.

PS--for tubes,smalls, etc..I support the LBS


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

Nothing wrong about helping out another fellow biker, but I wouldn't give my tube, I mean what if you flat a little later?. I carry a couple of glue less patches, that I could hand out if a rider needs one, but riders need to come prepared, so hopefully the guy learned his lesson and got all the essentials for his next ride.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

2nd glue less patches, one worthless dollar at the LBS.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Depends on the circumstances, how screwed they are (a few miles in or tens of miles).


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

why not push him down and take his lunch money, that way you can come out ahead.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Jayem said:


> Depends on the circumstances, how screwed they are (a few miles in or tens of miles).


Yep. I ran across a couple of guys with a flat within sight of the trailhead, less than a mile away across a valley. Neither one of them had a tube. I said "hi" and although they seemed bummed they were otherwise okay so I kept going.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Or better put, it depends on whether I think I may need it. I'm not going to give out a tube if I'm by myself and far from civilization. That's where you may be on your own. If in a group, even if the guy is not part of the group, it's a lot easier because you usually have multiple backups.


----------



## LittleBitey (Nov 10, 2012)

Trail karma bro. Priceless.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

I carry two tubes. One for me and one for the hapless idjit who doesn't carry his own. That tube is printed with my name and address, along with a homing chip. He also has to sign a waiver saying he will reimburse me for the cost of the tube ($25 US).

If he doesn't send the moolah, I know where he lives.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Carry a patched tube for help and keep your new tube.


----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)

I run tubless and carry a couple cheap tubes I get on sale. $2 or free if you look for deals. I have about 6 tubes at home. They are for others that might need them.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Or: just do the right thing and help him out. Someday maybe it will be returned to you when you are in a bad way by someone else. The one you helped learns a lesson and pays it forward to someone else stranded some day. And so on and so on and so on....


----------



## DudeDowne (Jun 18, 2012)

A couple of $5 bills don't weigh much. I say if you don't carry tubes stuff those in your pack and hand them to your trail angel when you need a tube.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I only have a tube for my own bike. It's a fatbike, so that tube won't work so well in a skinny tired bike. Thank goodness, too, because replacements are $15-$20.

I still get people at the shop for whom the concept of carrying a spare tube is mindblowing.

I mean, sure, if you're racing...not often worth carrying a spare. But if not, you should have one.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Walking a few miles never hurt anyone.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2016)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Or: just do the right thing and help him out. Someday maybe it will be returned to you when you are in a bad way by someone else. The one you helped learns a lesson and pays it forward to someone else stranded some day. And so on and so on and so on....


can't rep ya to the head but i would ifn i coulds. ^^ THIS, and if you end up flatted perhaps another rider comes along and pays it forward, if not the walk out/back ain't the end of life.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

This is when you smugly say "you should go tubeless, Bro," and pedal away.


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

Great responses. I have a couple spare 26er tubes I could pack out for the next fool. They could work but its a stretch (pardon the pun) but what if I get a flat? Ugh. I may just carry around the next blown out 29er tube from another nimrod that will need a tube---and it WILL HAPPEN. Kinda like street motorcycle riding, you WILL CRASH, it just depends on when.

Mountain riders come in a variety of people and the ones who flat out without a tube fall into this category as well:

1. Never used a chain break tool
2. Never brings enough water
3. Rides an inexpensive bike but thinks his $300 bike is the sh*t
4. Rides with a helmet when he remembers to bring it
5. Rides without gloves of any sort
6. At bike parks, has no clue what trail he's on
7. Sometimes rides with a slew of others like him
8. Thinks riding with a 11-40 means the ride starts at quarter to 12
9. You show him how to repair his broken chain and he's not paying any attention.
10. Doesn't say he will pay you back for the new tube and says thanks and rides away. The same guy who doesnt carry a plastic tire iron or pump. What's a multi-tool? Well sir, its not just a "tool" like you, its something you need on a ride.


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

There's a bunch of high-repped people in this thread with very different opinions...I can't remember seeing something like this. Very interesting in that I thought all the high-repped folks were of like mind...


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2016)

thegweed said:


> There's a bunch of high-repped people in this thread with very different opinions...I can't remember seeing something like this. Very interesting in that I thought all the high-repped folks were of like mind...


looks are deceiving grasshoppa.


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

thegweed said:


> There's a bunch of high-repped people in this thread with very different opinions...I can't remember seeing something like this. Very interesting in that I thought all the high-repped folks were of like mind...


bahhahahhahh


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

Damn. When did helping someone out become such a big deal? Lots of e-rage in here. And oh my god, no gloves?!?


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

mbmb65 said:


> Damn. When did helping someone out become such a big deal? Lots of e-rage in here. And oh my god, no gloves?!?


when's the last time you gave away 4 tubes in one month, Mr Trump

August:
1. El Prieto Trail--Asian chick riding with another flats out. No tube. I change the chick's tube. Only good thing about this was I got to stare at the chick's butt and legs while I was pretending to concentrate replacing the tube. No replacement offer.
2. Big Bear Lake CA---Goofy white dude and his buddies, goofy dude flats out and guess what? Doesnt have any tools whatsoever as well. No beer offer or replacement tube offer.
3. El Prieto Trail---Goofy middle aged man on a junky 26er hard tail flats out. Doesnt even carry water on a hot day. Flats out. No tools. Does he want water too? Too bad, I don't want his drool over my Camelbak. No replacement offer.
4. Verdugo Mtns---Millennial 20-something riding a home-made cruiser with a rear cassette flats out. No backup, but thinks its better to load his arms with tattoos instead of a spare and tools. No replacement offer.

All of them had no riding gloves, LOL. Dammit, I know what I'm talkin bout Willis!


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

GiantTurd said:


> I don't carry a tube, but if I get a flat, not a big deal. Just walk it out and deal with it later.


Have a nice hike bro


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

fatcat said:


> This morning's ride was fine except for running into yet another unprepared biker who had a flat on his 29er. And yes, I had a new Specialized 29x1.9-2-4 Presta in my backback with my pump.
> 
> Should I give him my $9 tube and never see this stupid bastard again or
> tell him that the walk back isn't that bad. Hmmmm.
> ...


Very timely post. This happened to me 2 weeks ago. We came across 2 riders and sked if they needed help and the older one asked if we had a tube. I had the same reaction as you internally "$9 bucks!!". But I didn't think I needed it as it qwas about 107 heat index and we were just crawling along not hitting anything hard.

One of the riders had a LBS jersey and shorts on so he was riding for them. As we rode along I started thinking "Man, he could have said just stop in the shop and there will be atube waiting for you.". I was a bit more miffed when I thought about that but still no big deal. However, later one of the two riders caught us as we were sitting around talking and the guy's rim was damaged too so he had to walk out, taking a shortcut. So my tube went to waste.

I'll still help but Given the cost of tubes I am going to look through my bins and find some old 26er tubes and give those out as the spares, although that means I have to carry another tube. Actually, I think it's better just to help out. If it really bothers me I can always say "These are getting expensive, can you give me $9 when we get back to the parking lot?"

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

fatcat said:


> Great responses. I have a couple spare 26er tubes I could pack out for the next fool. They could work but its a stretch (pardon the pun) but what if I get a flat? Ugh. I may just carry around the next blown out 29er tube from another nimrod that will need a tube---and it WILL HAPPEN. Kinda like street motorcycle riding, you WILL CRASH, it just depends on when.
> 
> Mountain riders come in a variety of people and the ones who flat out without a tube fall into this category as well:
> 
> ...


and they also tend to ride with boombox contraption, it's the one thing for which they are always prepared.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

thegweed said:


> There's a bunch of high-repped people in this thread with very different opinions...I can't remember seeing something like this. Very interesting in that I thought all the high-repped folks were of like mind...


another benefit of tapatalk is I don't see the rep-meter, everyone is equal

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

mbmb65 said:


> And oh my god, no gloves?!?


I know, I would have reported the guy! For his own safety of course.

I'd gladly give anyone my spare but it would come with full warning that it might leave them even _more_ stranded further out because I haven't checked that ratty old thing in about a year. On the other hand I would never accept anyones's only spare tube, for me walking really is no big deal.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Another reason to ride a 26'er. What are the odds these days of coming across a stranded rider on a 26'er?  My 26" tube is worthless to the masses these days.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Great World Theory could happen...maybe anyway.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

fatcat said:


> when's the last time you gave away 4 tubes in one month, Mr Trump
> 
> August:
> 1. El Prieto Trail--Asian chick riding with another flats out. No tube. I change the chick's tube. Only good thing about this was I got to stare at the chick's butt and legs while I was pretending to concentrate replacing the tube. No replacement offer.
> ...


I give **** away on the regular, MrThurman. All kinds of goodies. Tubes, food, space blankets, duct tape, wound care items, whatever. I'm just like that. And some people are ass halves.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I have refused help and walked before not to derail other ppl, but I would certainly give my tube or help in anyway. 95% of the time Im stopped for whatever reason I always get..."are u ok?" I think thats the norm in my area.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

They still make 26" tubes?


----------



## crossracer (Jun 27, 2004)

Long time rider here. I can see and understand both sides of the discussion. I tend to drift more to the helping riders phase. The patch kit idea is good and I may steal that. 
I tend to carry four tubes, an Allen key set, and a chain tool with a Sram replacement link. All that goes into my frame bag. Plus a decent med kit. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalksdazxvy


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

crossracer said:


> Long time rider here. I can see and understand both sides of the discussion. I tend to drift more to the helping riders phase. The patch kit idea is good and I may steal that.
> I tend to carry four tubes, an Allen key set, and a chain tool with a Sram replacement link. All that goes into my frame bag. Plus a decent med kit.
> 
> 
> ...


That's all great and all but is that dog taking a crap?


----------



## astom22 (Aug 4, 2016)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> That's all great and all but is that dog taking a crap?


My eye was drawn to that too, I think he is just itchy. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Ar all the unprepared people getting flats on tubes or tubeless? Just wondering if they are on tubeless then maybe they think they can't get a flat. If they're on tubes, they they are just dumb (or hopefully on areal short ride)

I normally try to carry 2 tubes, I think in my camleback there are 3 (not sure, I really have to do an inventory), have seatbags on 2 bikes other bike I only use camleback. 
I agree with others that patches are the way to go.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

astom22 said:


> My eye was drawn to that too, I think he is just itchy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


That's all great and all but is that dog itching his azz?


----------



## Coal-Cracker (May 4, 2010)

crossracer said:


> Long time rider here. I can see and understand both sides of the discussion. I tend to drift more to the helping riders phase. The patch kit idea is good and I may steal that.
> I tend to carry four tubes, an Allen key set, and a chain tool with a Sram replacement link. All that goes into my frame bag. Plus a decent med kit.
> 
> 
> ...


You actually carry 4 tubes? Just out of curiosity, what's the most amount of tubes you've ever needed on a ride?

If I was riding in an area that stood a good chance of requiring 3-4 tubes per ride, I think I would just go tubeless.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

mbmb65 said:


> I give **** away on the regular, MrThurman. All kinds of goodies. Tubes, food, space blankets, duct tape, wound care items, whatever. I'm just like that. And some people are ass halves.


spare blankets? these are Mickey Mouse 2 hour turn arounds, recreational rides. Maybe MTBR supplies you with swag to give out but I'm on my own here, send some of your tubes my way and I'll be happy to spread the joy. In fact mod please have the site send us all freebie tubes, a mixture of them if you will.

I just posted this because albeit a random act of helpfulness to all, it was beginning to cost me money, kinda like giving change to the homeless, but instead of $1 its $9
and like the homeless, these riders aren't going to change their ways. I'll put up my house against the odds that those Asian chicks did NOT go out and buy an extra tube and plastic tire iron and a multi-tool. The goofy white dude and his pals are NOT going to buy an extra tube. The old fart with the old hardtail is NOT going to buy an extra tube...and the others...the only one I could see POSSIBLY buying a tube that I gave away at the beginning of summer was this 12 yr old kid at the Fully Loop. Why? He's young and I lectured the sh*t out of him asking why he wasn't prepared and he's young. Young people into sports tend to listen than the over 25.
Lookit Ryan Lochte.


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

To you folks who have given out tubes...did anyone ever offer to pay for it?


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

My sage advice is always to go tubeless. A friend and I were out once on some out of the way trails and he flatted on some thorns. I advised him that I wouldn't take him along again until he went tubeless which he did. He's never flatted out since then.

Back to the original topic. If they are close to the trail head then they can walk and learn. But I ride in remote areas. If someone needs help, then I will provide what they need although I'll never leave myself without an extra tube. I have had a sidewall get gashed out in the middle of nowhere and a tube was required. But I am a believer in bike karma and keep investing in it. Hopefully on the day when I REALLY need some assistance, it will come back around. If not, then I've made someone's bad day get less bad.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

thegweed said:


> To you folks who have given out tubes...did anyone ever offer to pay for it?


Yes, almost always. I've been tubeless for 10 years, but still carry tubes. I even had a 26" tube in my truck. I recently gave it to a young guy on a shop ride. He was new to the sport and hadn't a clue what was going on. He was walking out, and glad to see me.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2016)

thegweed said:


> To you folks who have given out tubes...did anyone ever offer to pay for it?


yes, but i did not accept it.


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

Offering a patch kit will get them out of trouble and is hopefully just enough of a pain in the a$$ to make them reconsider carry an extra tube.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

i read a good article when i first started riding about helping other riders on the trail. I'm unable to locate it now, but the moral of the story stuck with me. the author basically said that a big part of what makes mountain biking special is the community. offer up your spare tube, and refuse reimbursement, and just ask that they pay it forward.

here's some related reading

http://forums.mtbr.com/california-norcal/do-you-give-up-your-spare-tube-stranger-flat-926739.html

Pinkbike Poll: Are You Prepared, or Are You a Parasite? - Pinkbike

MTB trail etiquette: 13 things to keep in mind


----------



## EABiker (Jun 24, 2004)

I'll bet that most people who ride without any means of fixing a flat will end up dropping off the bike at the LBS to have it fixed anyway.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

fatcat said:


> spare blankets? these are Mickey Mouse 2 hour turn arounds, recreational rides. Maybe MTBR supplies you with swag to give out but I'm on my own here, send some of your tubes my way and I'll be happy to spread the joy. In fact mod please have the site send us all freebie tubes, a mixture of them if you will.
> 
> I just posted this because albeit a random act of helpfulness to all, it was beginning to cost me money, kinda like giving change to the homeless, but instead of $1 its $9
> and like the homeless, these riders aren't going to change their ways. I'll put up my house against the odds that those Asian chicks did NOT go out and buy an extra tube and plastic tire iron and a multi-tool. The goofy white dude and his pals are NOT going to buy an extra tube. The old fart with the old hardtail is NOT going to buy an extra tube...and the others...the only one I could see POSSIBLY buying a tube that I gave away at the beginning of summer was this 12 yr old kid at the Fully Loop. Why? He's young and I lectured the sh*t out of him asking why he wasn't prepared and he's young. Young people into sports tend to listen than the over 25.
> Lookit Ryan Lochte.


Hear, hear!


----------



## Prophet Julio (May 8, 2008)

I punctured my tubeless tire yesterday. Had a tube, but I couldn't break the bead with my sweaty hands. I had added Stan's the night before and left my tire levers/irons on my work desk. Tried for like 15 or 20 minutes and finally walked out. Once home, I was able to break the bead. LB 38mm rims with Morsa 27.5 x 2.3's. 

Everyone I saw on the trail or the road stopped to see if they could help. I told them my brief story and said I was just out for a walk with my bike. The all laughed. 

I carry a tube, or two if I am going far, a patch kit, a Mountain Morph pump (best ever), multi tool, quick links and a small set of pliars. I am a giver if there is a needy one. 

It used to be that my 27.5" tubes were rare. WTF happened?


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

fatcat said:


> I just posted this because albeit a random act of helpfulness to all, it was beginning to cost me money, kinda like giving change to the homeless, but instead of $1 its $9


fatcat you're not living up to your name, you should be doling out tubes like candy and lighting cigars with $100 bills.



crossracer said:


> I tend to carry four tubes


That would be like a 12 year supply if you went tubeless.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

GiantTurd said:


> I don't ride road bikes off road bro, ride a real bike and you won't get flats so much and you would not have to carry that Samsonite suitcase.:thumbsup:


this is maybe the dumbest post of the week, well done.



GiantTurd said:


> The only time I would carry a tube if I am going to be more then 10 miles from the van, but even with a flat I can ride the fat bike back without to much trouble. Had a flat here but there was no fixing that trailside and the walk was very scenic, nice.


not everyone rides so close to civilization. i know many other riders do it more than me, but often my rides are in remote locations, and/or at night, and/or in the middle of winter. not being prepared is irresponsible and unsafe.

implying someone else who rides responsibly is on a less manly bike than you is childish and asinine.


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

I picked up like 10 tubes from pp when they were going out of business. they only had 27.5 left but i figured they would fit 29ers fine. 

I think they cost like .50 each. The shipping was actually more than the tubes.

Anyway, I'm tubeless on all my bikes (road/gravel/mtb) so these should last me until retirement. Unless I give them all away.


----------



## Slash5 (Nov 27, 2011)

Yep, I've given out a couple of quick links on the trails at $5 a pop and I have to make a trip to the LBS to replace them. Never had someone even mention the cost or offer. 
Such is life I guess.


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

I will help those in need, that really didn't know what they were getting into. And I will gladly spend the time to help fix someones bike that is prepared, but just doesn't have the mechanical skills to get rolling. Experienced riders that choose to go minimal are on their own - if you consciously leave equipment/supplies at home to lighten your ride, I don't feel obligated to be your mule or waste the little free time I have to ride to help out someone that knows better. Every time I've stopped and helped someone out, and this includes my family members, I use it as a teaching moment to expand their skill set and leave them better prepared, but it is always accompanied by a lecture about being prepared and self reliant. And if you have a pump, don't ask to use my CO2 cartridges just because you don't feel like pumping 200 times to fill your tire.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

*OneSpeed* said:


> this is maybe the dumbest post of the week, well done.
> 
> not everyone rides so close to civilization. i know many other riders do it more than me, but often my rides are in remote locations, and/or at night, and/or in the middle of winter. not being prepared is irresponsible and unsafe.
> 
> implying someone else who rides responsibly is on a less manly bike than you is childish and asinine.


Dang, dude, I think you're missing the humor in these posts. Better switch to Sanka.

(That was a joke, a JOKE! DON'T HIT ME)


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

i was laughing on the inside.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2016)

Finch Platte said:


> Dang, dude, I think you're missing the humor in these posts. Better switch to Sanka.
> 
> (That was a joke, a JOKE! DON'T HIT ME)


POW right in the kisser, feel better now?? like many aspects of our common interest there's choices, and what you choose to do or not is......well, your's.


----------



## idividebyzero (Sep 25, 2014)

I dont bring a tube or pump unless Im going to be going deep into the trails, the trails I mostly ride here are not very big so Im fine with walking back (Ive done it once when I used to use tubes, no flats with tubeless yet). If someone offered me a tube I would say thanks but Im fine with walking.


----------



## dan4jeepin (Apr 9, 2007)

I gamble and don't carry a tube or tools on many of my week day rides but I'm never more than 5 miles from the car. I've only had to make the walk of shame once in my 5 years of doing it. I wouldn't dare ask for a tube from anyone since it was my choice to not carry one. 

As far as giving my spare to someone it depends. Someone I know sure! random person would depend on how far in the wilderness they are. In a race HaHa sucker should have come more prepared!


----------



## borabora (Feb 16, 2011)

I have changed tubes for riders before using my own tubes and pump. People who don't know hot to change a tube are not very likely to carry one. I don't feel that it is my obligation to help but it makes me feel better to do so. I tell people to return the favor to someone else when they thank me.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

fatcat said:


> Great responses. I have a couple spare 26er tubes I could pack out for the next fool. They could work but its a stretch (pardon the pun) but what if I get a flat? Ugh. I may just carry around the next blown out 29er tube from another nimrod that will need a tube---and it WILL HAPPEN. Kinda like street motorcycle riding, you WILL CRASH, it just depends on when.
> 
> Mountain riders come in a variety of people and the ones who flat out without a tube fall into this category as well:
> 
> ...


11 - Stops and remains in the middle of the trail.
12 - Poaches your gels/gummies.
13 - Can't figure out how to get his front wheel back on because he squeezed his brake lever when the wheel was out (Came across 5 20-somethings standing around in a circle trying to figure that one out. I helped them out and got them on their way.)
14 - Get's mad when you ask to pass.

I'm the self designated pack mule/mechanic on group rides cause nobody carries **** and if they do, they don't know what to do with it! I just want to get back riding ASAP. Guess I'm an enabler as well!


----------



## Mike Aswell (Sep 1, 2009)

Preparedness is learned over time. If you made it through the early stages of your mountain bike life without ever once needing help on a trail, congrats. I'm going to give almost anyone the benefit of the doubt and help them out rather than leave them stuck. 

I also habitually give out good IPAs to nice folks I meet in trail head parking lots after I ride...they're practically up to $5 a piece now. But it seems like a nice thing to do.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

LittleBitey said:


> Trail karma bro. Priceless.


Absolutely.

We once came across three riders walking because one guy had a flat. He had given his spare tube to one of the other guys in his group earlier that day. My buddy throws a tube to him and says "Pay it Forward" to which he replied "I already did. but I will again."


----------



## MASC1104 (Feb 2, 2015)

Mike Aswell said:


> Preparedness is learned over time. If you made it through the early stages of your mountain bike life without ever once needing help on a trail, congrats. I'm going to give almost anyone the benefit of the doubt and help them out rather than leave them stuck.


Ditto.


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

A couple of years ago I happened across a small group. One of them had flatted. They were fairly well-equipped, all riding decent rigs. It seemed incomprehensible that none of them were carrying a spare tube, but I figured I would try to help so I gave them a choice that went something like this;

"Honors system: if your group has $5 between you, I'd be happy to sell you the spare tube I'm carrying. If you don't have any money, I'll give you the tube for free, and I'll be happy with my trail karma."

They declined the offer to take the tube on either basis, which to me either signifies they thought I was a jerk for suggesting they had to pay for it if they had the means, or they had no intention of paying for it but didn't like being being called on it.

Weird...


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

There are many newbies on bike trails. They won't know what to carry in bike bag. Some even ride bare foot 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Picard said:


> There are many newbies on bike trails. They won't know what to carry in bike bag. Some even ride bare foot
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


Did you offer up your shoes to the unfortunate rider?


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

tiretracks said:


> Did you offer up your shoes to the unfortunate rider?


Hell no.

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Don't get me started a thread about hikers in the mountain. 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Picard said:


> Don't get me started a thread about hikers in the mountain.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


What do hikers have to do with shoeless mountain bike riders?


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

tiretracks said:


> Did you offer up your shoes to the unfortunate rider?


I have to spread before I can give you more rep, sorry.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Finch Platte said:


> What do hikers have to do with shoeless mountain bike riders?


People are just careless nowadays. They aren't prepared for accidents in the mountain. They wear flip flop on Long hike and they slip and fall and breaking leg or arm. I was there so I know what can go wrong

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Picard said:


> People are just careless nowadays. They aren't prepared for accidents in the mountain. They wear flip flop on Long hike and they slip and fall and breaking leg or arm. I was there so I know what can go wrong
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


Which one were you there for?


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

I was there on the mountain when an old lady who slip and fell on steep rock face. She broke leg and hand. Stupid. I and other hikers had to perform first aid to patch her up. People think a hike in rugged wilderness is like a stroll through golf park. 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Picard said:


> I was there on the mountain when an old lady who slip and fell on steep rock face. She broke leg and hand. Stupid. I and other hikers had to perform first aid to patch her up. People think a hike in rugged wilderness is like a stroll through golf park.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


You guy's didn't put her down, so there's that.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Picard said:


> I was there on the mountain when an old lady who slip and fell on steep rock face. She broke leg and hand. Stupid. I and other hikers had to perform first aid to patch her up. People think a hike in rugged wilderness is like a stroll through golf park.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


Was she hot?

Confucius say, "Man who stroll through golf park may wind up with balls on chin."


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

nvphatty said:


> POW right in the kisser, feel better now?? like many aspects of our common interest there's choices, and what you choose to do or not is......well, your's.


To the moon, Alice!!


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Finch Platte said:


> I have to spread before I can give you more rep, sorry.


that sounds a little odd if you take it out of context...

oh, and people stroll through golf parks?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Tough crowd here.


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

Finch Platte said:


> I have to spread before I can give you more rep, sorry.


I handled it for you...I'm paying it forward.


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

*OneSpeed* said:


> here's some related reading
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/california-norcal/do-you-give-up-your-spare-tube-stranger-flat-926739.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links, Cunningham's blog was enjoyable, pretty cruel though about not helping "Mr. Speedy" at the beginning of the article, LOL.

Anyways I forgot to tell you that while staring at the butt & legs of that Asian girl rider I helped a couple weeks ago, her friend was looking at me looking at her buddy's butt. She must have thought, "creepy!" Well thats payback. And I will stare at any good-looking woman rider's legs and butt out on the trail if they ride unprepared. Also I will work slowly to enjoy my $9 peep show.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

EABiker said:


> I'll bet that most people who ride without any means of fixing a flat will end up dropping off the bike at the LBS to have it fixed anyway.


Which is really the only way bike shops make money these days anyway. That, and the bikes they sell plus tune up's there after.

It sucks but it's true. It's time we faced reality people.

The internet has changed the biking industry BIG TIME.

Bring it on peoples. 

All my LBS suck these days. And trust me I've got plenty to choose from on the FR of Colorado. Too few employees with little interest in your needs.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

tiretracks said:


> 2nd glue less patches, one worthless dollar at the LBS.


I liked this at first, but what if they don't have s pump? You gotta lend them yours and wait, and wait, and wait...


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

That girl's not Asian.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Finch Platte said:


> I liked this at first, but what if they don't have s pump? You gotta lend them yours and wait, and wait, and wait...


These days I'm not in much of a hurry anyway but it could be tedious.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> That's all great and all but is that dog taking a crap?


i thought he was dropping a deuce,too. perfect sentiment for those who don't carry their own tubes.

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

It is my opinion that mountain bike riders should be self-sufficient, so I always carry most of what I might need to get back on the trail and on my way or, back to my vehicle if necessary. I don’t count on others to bail me out of a situation simply because I’m too lazy or inconsiderate to ensure that riding back to the vehicle has some reasonable probability of success. I have never had to walk out, but I’ve been delayed numerous times on the side of the trail getting my ride trail-worthy again as a result of a failure of some sort. 

So, on this note, I still find myself always asking someone that I’m passing off the side of the trail: “Everything OK?” while they rarely need help, I’m always ready to assist. I do however find irritation when my stopping to help someone who is significantly far from their vehicle and has no hope of completing a simple repair to his own bike. A repair that would make a four or five hour walk back to the car look undesirably foolish. 

But I still see these riders who elect to carry nothing but their water and depend on the kindness of another rider to ensure they don’t walk out. I do find exception to the newbies. I will help them out and strongly encourage their adopting my self-sufficiency philosophy.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I travel light but always carry 2 items that will get me out of any jam, my feet. The only time I've ever had to use them though was due to a mechanical on my body, not my bike.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

I've demonstrated to myself that I can walk at least 22 miles in a day. Not too many of my usual loop rides exceed that distance from the start point, so I carry just the basics (tube, multi-tool, tire levers, mini-pump, one water bottle, Potable Aqua tablets, gu pack or two) for any ride under 40 miles and three hours. Anything longer than that or more distant from town/vehicle/civilization calls for a Camelbak with extra stuff in it.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Silly things I have done
1. Stem on tube too short for new carbon rims
2. Not using anti seize on valve stem to prevent sealant bonding stem washer to the stem
3. Not having a tool to remove the stem washer. 
4. Wimpy tires. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Szy_szka (Oct 29, 2015)

Did not pack the tube this one time and, of course, I got a flat. Tried to 'patch' the puncture with the candy bar wrapper but it did not work and I started walking. Waved few guys away until one finally stopped and offered to give me his spare tube. I had money in my wallet and offered him some but he did not take any. From now on I always carry a spare (even on short trips) and am prepared to 'pay it forward' when I spot someone who is in need.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I've generally either been able to repair something myself or it's been a much bigger deal than I consider it reasonable to prepare for. But, sooner or later, I'm sure I'm going to forget something. And there was the day of the two bad spares. So I hope that if I really need it, somebody will help me.

I don't really ask people on the trail if they have what they need, know where they are, etc. because I'm trying to build up a good balance in some kind of karma bank. It's more that I've had the experience of trying to figure out unfamiliar trails or walking out with a mechanical failure and if, without really going to a lot of trouble, I can spare someone else that, I'll take the warm fuzzies.

Sent from my E5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## 786737 (Mar 13, 2015)

Whenever I've run across someone with a flat, I asked if they needed a tube and no one ever said yes.

I have given away a zip-tie, along with about 10 minutes of free labor helping a guy with a broken rear der to lash up a single speed fix to get him back to the car. It was pretty half-assed (the single speed job, not the zip-tie) so I would've refused money if he offered it.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

One of my fails was tearing off a rear derailleur. I basically ended up riding the bike as a push bike and being thankful it happened at the high point of a loop.

Where did the zip tie fit in?

Sent from my E5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I've come to the conclusion that drinking wine and arguing over bike parts on the Internet doesn't help you when you have a flat on the trail. What did I just say?


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

mack_turtle said:


> this is when you smugly say "you should go tubeless, bro," and pedal away.


patch kits are FOR CLOSERS


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I've come to the conclusion that drinking wine and arguing over bike parts on the Internet doesn't help you when you have a flat on the trail. What did I just say?


DJ, I hope that you got some sleep last night and don't have a hangover this morning.


----------



## astom22 (Aug 4, 2016)

Mike Aswell said:


> Preparedness is learned over time. If you made it through the early stages of your mountain bike life without ever once needing help on a trail, congrats. I'm going to give almost anyone the benefit of the doubt and help them out rather than leave them stuck.
> 
> I also habitually give out good IPAs to nice folks I meet in trail head parking lots after I ride...they're practically up to $5 a piece now. But it seems like a nice thing to do.


I want to ride trails you are on, love IPAs.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Along with a spare tube, sometimes two of them...


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

astom22 said:


> I want to ride trails you are on, love IPAs.


i just want to meet him in the parking lot afterwards.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2016)

*onespeed* said:


> i just want to meet him in the parking lot afterwards.


tmi


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

Mike Aswell said:


> Preparedness is learned over time. If you made it through the early stages of your mountain bike life without ever once needing help on a trail, congrats. I'm going to give almost anyone the benefit of the doubt and help them out rather than leave them stuck.
> 
> I also habitually give out good IPAs to nice folks I meet in trail head parking lots after I ride...they're practically up to $5 a piece now. But it seems like a nice thing to do.


where and when do you ride?:thumbsup:


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

well this is awkward, i meant for the beer i swear.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

A Freudian slip?


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

thegweed said:


> To you folks who have given out tubes...did anyone ever offer to pay for it?


I had someone try to give me a $20 bill on Porcupine. That was all he had and I didn't have change. I didn't take it. Trail karma.


----------



## astom22 (Aug 4, 2016)

evasive said:


> I had someone try to give me a $20 bill on Porcupine. That was all he had and I didn't have change. I didn't take it. Trail karma.


Sometimes just the offer of payment is nice, I wouldn't take it, but the offer shows they understand the situation.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I've only had two or three accept a tube from me, but all offered to pay me. One guy said I saved him from a 14 mile walk and gave me a $20 bill without a blink. He absolutely insisted that I take it. And I did.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

You guys must ride in busy areas, except for friends in a group I have never once had the opportunity to give someone a tube or fix their bike in any way that I can recall. Not on a trail anyway.



Cleared2land said:


> Along with a spare tube, sometimes two of them...


Curious how long your rides are and how often you have to use your kit for yourself. I carry this for my normal 15-25 mile rides (tube lives on bike via awesome strap)










The only thing I've used in the last year or so has been the mini-pump.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cleared2land said:


> I've only had two or three accept a tube from me, but all offered to pay me. One guy said I saved him from a 14 mile walk and gave me a $20 bill without a blink. He absolutely insisted that I take it. And I did.


I think this exchange is what is all about. Always give w/out expectation it will comeback sooner or later.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

My rides are about like your, sometimes a bit longer. I haven't had to use my kit very often, but ironically, when I have needed it, I always seem to be at the farthest point from my vehicle.

I have needed a chain breaker twice in 5 years, once when a stick took out my derailleur hanger and broke my chain when it wrapped around my rear wheel. I had been carrying a spare hanger for about 3 years and never needed it or the chain breaker. I was 12 miles from my vehicle when that happened and it took me about 30 minutes and I was back on with my ride.

I carry one of those yellow Pedro's tire levers, but have never used it. I guess maybe for someone else?


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

It's also good to learn trail fixes for popped tubes (and other mechanicals) so you don't have to rely on karma to save your butt. In fact, one could even teach the other person how to do a trail fix so they can take care of themselves in the future instead of hoping for a generous passerby. You know that old saying about give a man a fish/teach a man to fish?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I have shown several how to change a tube on a flat while on the side of the trail. Some simple skills can go a long ways.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> DJ, I hope that you got some sleep last night and don't have a hangover this morning.


Thanks, I actually got almost zero hours of sleep. Surprisingly no hang over. I blame that drinking on my non stop argument over in the carbon bars thread last night.

Now that I'm back to being me and can see things clearly. I did a quick glance through this thread and I must say I'm a bit disappointed with many and happy with some in here. Many choose the path of self righteous behavior while others give without expecting anything in return. I just hope if I'm ever in a bad way out on the trail. Due to not being prepared as I will admit I've forgot to replace a tube in my pack for a few rides after a flat occurred. Anyway if I'm ever in a bad way on the trail I hope one of the giving comes along and not the selfish me me me type.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Now that I'm back to being me and can see things clearly. I did a quick glance through this thread and I must say I'm a bit disappointed with many and happy with some in here. Many choose the path of self righteous behavior while others give without expecting anything in return. I just hope if I'm ever in a bad way out on the trail. Due to not being prepared as I will admit I've forgot to replace a tube in my pack for a few rides after a flat occurred. Anyway if I'm ever in a bad way on the trail I hope one of the giving comes along and not the selfish me me me type.


I'm not going to go back and read every post but I can't remember anyone saying they wouldn't help someone in need.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

J.B. Weld said:


> I'm not going to go back and read every post but I can't remember anyone saying they wouldn't help someone in need.


I'll save you the trouble of reading all of the posts. Just reading the OP sets the stage for the majority there after.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

It's been awhile but I've given out tubes. Once came across a guy with a flat, asked if he had a spare and he didn't. I told him to take the wheel off while I started to get the tube out and he just looked at me blankly and I realized he didn't have a clue. He said it was a new bike (I think it was a Stumpjumper) and he never had a problem with his old one.

Also came across a woman and her two kids hiking on an extremely hot day. One kid was visibly hurting in the heat so I gave him some water. That can be scary.

And I was competing in an Adventure Race a few years ago and a guy asked if I had a spare tube; I did but I was on a 26er and he was on a 29er; I've since heard that that'll still work but neither of us knew it at the time. I was thinking, "way to end your team's race by not being prepared, dumbass". I don't think he ever found a tube. Last I saw him he was asking someone if he could just run the remaining bike section but I'm pretty sure the rules stated that each member had to ride.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I'll save you the trouble of reading all of the posts. Just reading the OP sets the stage for the majority there after.


Yeah I guess it started out a bit sour but what do you expect? Fatcats are often [email protected] as well.

It just seemed like everyone after that was in favor of helping those in need, some more begrudgingly than others I admit but according to this informal poll 98% of mountain bikers would never leave anyone stranded..


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

I've hooked people up with tubes and trailside fixes tons of times. 
If I'm down to my last and got a ways to go, I'd probably just patch them up and send them along.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

I've helped out folks on the trail a couple of times. Once I caught a lady in the parking lot who had maybe 5 pounds of air in both tires. She said the bike hadn't been ridden in a long time. Yes it was a Walmart bike. After I aired her tires up her boyfriend rides up on a specialized in good condition and said thanks. 
Made me wonder if he was going to play hero later.


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

IF they are far from a trailhead, I do whatever I can to help without concern for money. Generally, they've been very appreciative. One guy Paypal-Ed me some money and another left a few beers on the bumper of my truck. I asked for nothing. Once, I sliced the sidewall of my tire about 5 miles from the trailhead and did not have my tube. Three groups of riders stopped and eventually one had a 29er tube and hooked me up. I offered $10 on the trail, but he said he had 2 tubes and no worries - just pay it forward if I had the opportunity. If you are focusing on cost because money is tight for you, bring patches as others have said.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

rogerfromco said:


> If you are focusing on cost because money is tight for you, bring patches as others have said.


I have a feeling Patches is not going to be too happy about that.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

I've run tubeless for a long time, but I still carry a tube, 2 tire levers, a patch kit (the real kind) and a combo Minipump/CO2 inflator, plus 2 16g CO2 carts. I've considered tossing a single-use bottle of sealant into my camelbak too but haven't.

I also carry $20 in 5's and 1's. 

Believe me, if I ever found myself in the situation where the above kit was used/gone and I was faced with walking home, and some kind rider offered me a tube (and maybe even a CO2) I'd be insisting he take cash as a thank you/payment for his tube and CO2. 

Also, 26" tubes can be stretched to fit around a 29" rim, and a 29" tube can be crammed into a 26" tire, it's not easy, but it beats walking.

Edit: I've never actually had to give my tube up to another rider not in my group, everyone around here seems to be well prepared. I have given a tube to a rider in my group, and he got me a replacement tube after.
I have inflated a tube for another rider I didn't know. It was summer- over 100F, no shade and no breeze. He was hammering away on a mini-pump trying to get his 29x2.4 back on the trail. He looked miserable, soaked in sweat. When I asked him if he was all good, he said yes, but clearly was on the struggle-bus. I popped a CO2, and he was on his way. 
I got a box of 30 16g threaded carts for $30 from eBay, and split them with a friend. between MTB and road biking I've actually used 4 in the last 6 months.


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

J.B. Weld said:


> I'm not going to go back and read every post but I can't remember anyone saying they wouldn't help someone in need.


I wouldn't, hell I would even steal his other tire.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

fatcat said:


> This morning's ride was fine except for running into yet another unprepared biker who had a flat on his 29er. And yes, I had a new Specialized 29x1.9-2-4 Presta in my backback with my pump.
> 
> Should I give him my $9 tube and never see this stupid bastard again or
> tell him that the walk back isn't that bad. Hmmmm.
> ...


Where was this? I NEVER see mountain bikers with flat tires anymore, just roadies. I tacks I've been spreading along the bike lane are working.


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

Hawg said:


> Where was this? I NEVER see mountain bikers with flat tires anymore, just roadies. I tacks I've been spreading along the bike lane are working.


are the I tacks made by apple?


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

If we can't help fellow riders who are we willing to help?


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> If we can't help fellow riders who are we willing to help?


I brake for stinkbugs.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

J.B. Weld said:


> I brake for stinkbugs.


It depends on how big they are.


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

luvdabeach2001 said:


> If we can't help fellow riders who are we willing to help?


sometimes helping doesn't pay
Kayla Mueller was 'repeatedly raped' by ISIS leader Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi | Daily Mail Online


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

deke505 said:


> are the I tacks made by apple?


I I got that but few Arthur's dud.


----------



## unterhausen (Sep 28, 2008)

I met some guys at a trailhead who were waiting for a buddy to come pick them up. They were running tubeless, but had 6 flats between them, put in tubes and then flatted again. I thought about offering my tube, but decided they really didn't need it as much as I did since they were getting picked up. I was doing a loop, and started fretting that their friend might be an idiot and never find them, so I went back to where they were waiting, but they were gone.


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

unterhausen said:


> I met some guys at a trailhead who were waiting for a buddy to come pick them up. They were running tubeless, but had 6 flats between them, put in tubes and then flatted again. I thought about offering my tube, but decided they really didn't need it as much as I did since they were getting picked up. I was doing a loop, and started fretting that their friend might be an idiot and never find them, so I went back to where they were waiting, but they were gone.


the wolves got them.


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

fatcat said:


> PS--for tubes,smalls, etc..I support the LBS


and that's why tubes cost you $9. I just bought a dozen from Jenson for $2.50 a piece. 
percentage-wise, your LBS could probably get closer to matching on high ticket stuff. Paying more than $3 for a tube is silly.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

unterhausen said:


> I met some guys at a trailhead who were waiting for a buddy to come pick them up. They were running tubeless, but had 6 flats between them.


6 tubeless flats all at once? How is that even possible???


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

The cost of a tube is not a consideration as to what help I'll give another rider...or even a hiker.

I'm tubeless but carry a tube for emergencies. I also carry enough water. If I give either of those up, my ride is done and I head back to the car. I'll do that for someone in serious trouble. I'll do so for someone with minor trouble unless it looks like they were doing something foolhardy (e.g. going into the wilderness totally unprepared to smoke dope). I won't give up a tube or water if it puts me at serious risk -- I have a duty to my wife and kid to be there for them that is greater to my duty to a stranger.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I'll help folks if I can, give out a spare tube or links or whatever. Someday I'll likely need help (maybe not for a flat, maybe to wrap up a wound etc).
Life is too short to be a jerk


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Another reason to ride a 26'er. What are the odds these days of coming across a stranded rider on a 26'er?  My 26" tube is worthless to the masses these days.


 Most 26ers tubes will blow up to fit a 29er, no problem.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

I will usually try to help. Most people are running tubeless these days. Super glue works well for those small tire cuts that don't seal. I carry a tube, patch kit, levers, 2 oz bottle of sealant and a mini tool with a chain breaker, plus a 10 sp quick link for my chain and a pump. For those going out unprepared always getting the help of strangers, maybe a long walk once might change their perspective.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

leeboh said:


> Most 26ers tubes will blow up to fit a 29er, no problem.


Shhhhh you'll blow my cover.


----------



## goyo46 (Feb 19, 2010)

Did I read somewhere you can cut a tube at the leak, tie it in a knot, and use it that way? Never tried it. Perhaps it only works with road tubes. And if the leak is near the valve, you're sol. Also, I remember long ago stuffing my tire with grass to ride slowly without damaging the rim.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Can you use chewwing gum to seal a leak? 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bokchoicowboy (Aug 7, 2007)

See that big ugly thing suspended under the seat on my bike? That there is 6 liters (expands to 7.5 liters) of Trail Courtesy (actually an expandable Mountain Wedge III from Jandd Mountaineering.) I got it to use on long distance rides or rides where I had some reason to carry a lot of crap that I did not want to stuff into a Camelbak. It turns out the most use I have gotten out of it are on those after work rides at the local state parks. I have extra tubes and patch kits, tools, parts, etc for my use but I actually stock spare tubes in other sizes to give out to those in need...even some roadie tubes as I have encountered desperate skinny tire cyclists when riding in these multi-use parks.

Also have a first aid kit that gets used about every third time I go out.

In summer where I live it gets into triple-digit heat so I carry my water in a hydro pack and put two bottles of water in the frame cages to hand out to those in need.

I carry gels/blocks/bars to give out as needed. Even have a bag with Cytomax if someone needs the electrolytes and other chemical junk in it.

I don't mind the weight....it is just than much more of a workout for me and Lord knows I need it. I ride with a smaller slimmed down pack when I ride other times....but I still carry a lot of stuff.

I have fixed mechanicals, replaced/patched tubes, replaced cables, adjusted and/or replaced brake pads and shoes, trued wheels, replaced an SPD cleat...then later down the trail replaced the screws holding on another person's cleat, fixed numerous chains, single-speeded several bikes with blown derailleurs or snapped hangers, repaired a touring cyclists broken rear rack, and patched up many elbows, knees, foreheads.

Never ask for any compensation...patching up someone or their bike is enough...getting them on their way again or helping them out of a jam is worth it. It isn't even a Karma thing...I do hope the good turn sticks in their head and becomes something helpful they do for someone else, somewhere, sometime...but even if it doesn't I have received my reward. I got to meet someone new to me, have a great conversation with them, do something positive in service to them, and perhaps change the way they see us scruffy mountain bikers.

At the very least I get a sincere thank you and a smile.

Win win situation.

Who cares if the tube is $9....I think the other person is worth it.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Hmmmm... 

I don't mind helping out, but a rolling stock sag wagon....


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

Mike Aswell said:


> I also habitually give out good IPAs to nice folks I meet in trail head parking lots after I ride...they're practically up to $5 a piece now.


It seems like beer might be cheaper if you purchase it in a six pack, 12 pack, or case. Or maybe brew it yourself.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

What a bunch of cheap bastards. 

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Joules said:


> and that's why tubes cost you $9. I just bought a dozen from Jenson for $2.50 a piece.
> percentage-wise, your LBS could probably get closer to matching on high ticket stuff. Paying more than $3 for a tube is silly.


Finally a voice of reason! Mostly running tubeless now, but that would have happened a LOT sooner if I thought a tube cost $9. For $3, I can still keep a couple in my pack for myself or others (if they still ride 26).


----------



## unterhausen (Sep 28, 2008)

deke505 said:


> the wolves got them.


now I'm feeling really guilty about not handing over my tube, I could have saved one of them at least. Although from where they were, they could have ridden on the flat tires if they were desperate.



Nat said:


> 6 tubeless flats all at once? How is that even possible???


rocks, lots of sharp rocks. Although I'm sure that the flats happened at most 2 at a time.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

The group of guys I ride with on weekends ALWAYS helps each other and others out. During the week I ride solo midday and am usually on my way out when the after work crowd is heading out. Almost always end up helping at least 1 person on the way back. No pump, flat tire, dudes crank arm was falling off the other week. Just try to help people when they need it.


So like 2 weeks ago it rained midday and I got out of work early. Get as far from my vehicle as I can and my tire blows a giant hole in it. Go to pop in a tube and I cant break the bead cause its covered in slop and Stans. So I shoot the guys I'm supposed to meet a text I'll be late and I flatted. Hike out to the road and start pushing when I see a friend come around the corner to pick me up. I never asked he just did it and saved me a 3 mile uphill walk back.

Last Sunday I crashed and a guy we didn't know saw it from behind. He came down to help and found I had separated my shoulder. My friend rode out to get his car to pick me up since we were parked pretty far away. Random guy pushed both mine and his bikes a few miles out when he could have just taken off. Even when we hit pavement he wouldn't let me push it and told me to worry about my arm.

I rarely need help and honestly would have made do in either situation but help was nice. Figure I cashed in on some of the trail karma I been giving out over the years:thumbsup:


----------



## unterhausen (Sep 28, 2008)

good thing you met a nice person instead of one of us


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2016)

dirtrider76 said:


> So like 2 weeks ago it rained midday and I got out of work early. Get as far from my vehicle as I can and my tire blows a giant hole in it. Go to pop in a tube and I cant break the bead cause its covered in slop and Stans. So I shoot the guys I'm supposed to meet a text I'll be late and I flatted. Hike out to the road and start pushing when I see a friend come around the corner to pick me up. I never asked he just did it and saved me a 3 mile uphill walk back.
> 
> Last Sunday I crashed and a guy we didn't know saw it from behind. He came down to help and found I had separated my shoulder. My friend rode out to get his car to pick me up since we were parked pretty far away. Random guy pushed both mine and his bikes a few miles out when he could have just taken off. Even when we hit pavement he wouldn't let me push it and told me to worry about my arm.
> 
> I rarely need help and honestly would have made do in either situation but help was nice. Figure I cashed in on some of the trail karma I been giving out over the years:thumbsup:


moral support is awesome.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

unterhausen said:


> good thing you met a nice person instead of one of us


Hilarious!! But true

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

I got a flat over the weekend. Could someone please send me a tube?

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

dietz31684 said:


> I got a flat over the weekend. Could someone please send me a tube?
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


Forget it man

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2016)

dietz31684 said:


> I got a flat over the weekend. Could someone please send me a tube?


sure send me your info and i'll have it right out.


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

dietz31684 said:


> I got a flat over the weekend. Could someone please send me a tube?
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


A tube of Preparation H?


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

dirtrider76 said:


> The group of guys I ride with on weekends ALWAYS helps each other and others out. During the week I ride solo midday and am usually on my way out when the after work crowd is heading out. Almost always end up helping at least 1 person on the way back. No pump, flat tire, dudes crank arm was falling off the other week. Just try to help people when they need it.
> 
> So like 2 weeks ago it rained midday and I got out of work early. Get as far from my vehicle as I can and my tire blows a giant hole in it. Go to pop in a tube and I cant break the bead cause its covered in slop and Stans. So I shoot the guys I'm supposed to meet a text I'll be late and I flatted. Hike out to the road and start pushing when I see a friend come around the corner to pick me up. I never asked he just did it and saved me a 3 mile uphill walk back.
> 
> ...





unterhausen said:


> good thing you met a nice person instead of one of us


Yeah we probably would have just buried him and stolen his bike:skep::idea::ihih:

nah good on that gentleman.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

dietz31684 said:


> I got a flat over the weekend. Could someone please send me a tube?
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


Sure, push that flatted bike out on your local trail 7 miles or more and I'll have it air dropped.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

dietz31684 said:


> I got a flat over the weekend. Could someone please send me a tube?
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


I hear Jenson has some.

*disclaimer: they may ask for a small donation for their time.


----------



## rmac (Oct 26, 2004)

I gave out a tube in the parking lot one time (different from on the trail, I realize) and declined payment. When I got back there was $10 wrapped around the door handle with a note. 

When I replace a chain (SRAM), I throw the old quick link into the saddle bag and have given those out a couple of times but in each case had to put it on for them. No cost for that. Have not broken a chain on the trail for many, many years (probably correlated to when I got a chain stretch measuring tool...) but still keep the old links around.


----------



## rmac (Oct 26, 2004)

I gave out a tube in the parking lot one time (different from on the trail, I realize) and declined payment. When I got back there was $10 wrapped around the door handle with a note. 

When I replace a chain (SRAM), I throw the old quick link into the saddle bag and have given those out a couple of times but in each case had to put it on for them. No cost for that. Have not broken a chain on the trail for many, many years (probably correlated to when I got a chain stretch measuring tool...) but still keep the old links around.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Can co2 can work on pump up tire? 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

but would you let him use your awesome strap?


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

deke505 said:


> nah good on that gentleman.


Say, whaaaaat?


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Picard said:


> Can co2 can work on pump up tire?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


Why can't you ask your questions using English? You realize that "Can co2 can work on pump up tire" is fukked up, right? Is it because you're Canadian? Or is it because you're an idjit? Wtf?!?


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Finch Platte said:


> Why can't you ask your questions using English? You realize that "Can co2 can work on pump up tire" is fukked up, right? Is it because you're Canadian? Or is it because you're an idjit? Wtf?!?


What is your problem dip****? Who piss in your cereal this morning?

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

Picard said:


> Can co2 can work on pump up tire?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


if your tire is pumped up why do you need to add co2? or do you mean can co2 pump up your tire?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Finch Platte said:


> Why can't you ask your questions using English? You realize that "Can co2 can work on pump up tire" is fukked up, right? Is it because you're Canadian? Or is it because you're an idjit? Wtf?!?





Picard said:


> What is your problem dip****? Who piss in your cereal this morning?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


Clean up in Aisle 4 again please. A sewage over flow from the restrooms. Bring a plunger and a mop this time.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

11 years on an MTB forum and someone doesn't know that CO2 inflators exist?

That's sumthin for sure.


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

slapheadmofo said:


> 11 years on an MTB forum and someone doesn't know that CO2 inflators exist?
> 
> That's sumthin for sure.


What's this co2 inflator? Why would I want to inflate co2? And can one inflate a gas?:skep::skep:


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Amazon drones will soon solve this problem.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

J.B. Weld said:


> Amazon drones will soon solve this problem.


Brilliant! Then there will be no excuse.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Clean up in Aisle 4 again please. A sewage over flow from the restrooms. Bring a plunger and a mop this time.


I think it's just a simple case of bowel irritation.


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

tiretracks said:


> Brilliant! Then there will be no excuse.


except until the crazies start shooting down the drones.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

deke505 said:


> except until the crazies start shooting down the drones.


A simple example of one exercising their second amendment rights.


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

deke505 said:


> except until the crazies start shooting down the drones.


Ah, and the door is opened to turn this into a CCW thread! Whoooo hoooo! CO just passed a new law this week that drones can not be flow over people who are not associated with the filming project. :thumbsup: I just picked up a new Glock 30 .45 cal for concealed carry and man it's the most accurate shooter I have. Can't wait to try to shoot a drone out the air with it when it's filming me without a release form!

^ That ought to close this stupid thread within a day or two. :madman:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

rogerfromco said:


> Ah, and the door is opened to turn this into a CCW thread! Whoooo hoooo! CO just passed a new law this week that drones can not be flow over people who are not associated with the filming project. :thumbsup: I just picked up a new Glock 30 .45 cal for concealed carry and man it's the most accurate shooter I have. Can't wait to try to shoot a drone out the air with it when it's filming me without a release form.
> 
> ^ That ought to close this stupid thread within a day or two. :madman:


Awesome! Looks like I'll be shopping for a new lightweight firearm to take on my rides.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2016)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Awesome! Looks I'll be shopping for a new lightweight firearm to take on my rides.


one must obtain an awesome strap permit first otherwise it's a no go........


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

nvphatty said:


> one must obtain an awesome strap permit first otherwise it's a no go........


Hmmm you may be on to something. The only thing an Awesome Strap may be good for. Securing the bike upright to a tree as you take aim with the gun on a drone.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

rogerfromco said:


> Ah, and the door is opened to turn this into a CCW thread! Whoooo hoooo! CO just passed a new law this week that drones can not be flow over people who are not associated with the filming project. :thumbsup: I just picked up a new Glock 30 .45 cal for concealed carry and man it's the most accurate shooter I have. Can't wait to try to shoot a drone out the air with it when it's filming me without a release form!
> 
> ^ That ought to close this stupid thread within a day or two. :madman:


So Colorado suspended the First Amendment?

If you're in a public place, you can be filmed without permission, whether it's drone or not.

Figure you're kidding about shooting the thing, but who knows? 
People think they can do even stupider **** on a daily basis.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

slapheadmofo said:


> So Colorado suspended the First Amendment?
> 
> If you're in a public place, you can be filmed without permission, whether it's drone or not.


I think they're saying you need permission to put something with spinning blades above someone you barely know so you can take pictures/video of him/her.

Sounds disturbingly sensible to me.
Wonder what else they passed last week? :lol:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Zowie said:


> I think they're saying you need permission to put something with spinning blades above someone you barely know so you can take pictures/video of him/her.
> 
> Sounds disturbingly sensible to me.
> Wonder what else they passed last week? :lol:


Probably smoking the funny stuff while operating a drone with spinning blades over strangers without permission to film them.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

So you decide to down the drone because it's videoing you...but how do you know if it's videoing? 

You don't.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Oh well...target practice?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I would never shoot down a drone, I don't think. 

Man that's got to be tempting though if you were out upland bird hunting and a drone was buzzing you. Shotgun in hand, oops missed that pheasant, sorry. Can I help you purchase another one?


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Amazon drone hunting season, the thrill is not getting caught!!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Ok gentlemen...we're getting off topic a bit. Although, I guess this could (somehow) fall under Trail courtesy.


----------



## astom22 (Aug 4, 2016)

Was a federal law that took effect from the FAA. While filming commercially, you can't fly over crowds without permission (I belive that is the wording), but doesn't impact private flyers who are not flying for commercial purposes. 

I think it would be fun to take my 220 racing drone and fly against someone trying to shoot it down. Would take fpv to a whole new level.  Pistol wouldn't have a chance, would need a shotgun to have a prayer. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

I think trying to knock down a drone with an Estes rocket would be fun.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/...one-over-her-virginia-property-with-one-shot/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2016)

Nat said:


> I think trying to knock down a drone with an Estes rocket would be fun.


anything in my view to rid the POS from intruding on folks, air space in wild fires etc, and lock up the airheads flyin them.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Zowie said:


> I think they're saying you need permission to put something with spinning blades above someone you barely know so you can take pictures/video of him/her.
> 
> Sounds disturbingly sensible to me.
> Wonder what else they passed last week? :lol:


Make it pretty tough to fly a traffic 'copter I imagine.


----------



## Ironchefjon (Mar 23, 2007)

I always carry a spare tube, and have no issue sharing if someone really needs it.

I've also had my spare flat on me before, and I have successfully tied off the tube leak with a knot and ridden out.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

slapheadmofo said:


> Make it pretty tough to fly a traffic 'copter I imagine.


Infrequency of crashes may play into that being allowed.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Ironchefjon said:


> I always carry a spare tube, and have no issue sharing if someone really needs it.
> 
> I've also had my spare flat on me before, and I have successfully tied off the tube leak with a knot and ridden out.


We are far off that topic, stick with us here.


----------



## DaveRider (Jul 14, 2014)

Patches & old, used quick links for the unprepared. Tubes & good links are for buddies who don't have any because they already used their stock on an earlier mechanical on the same ride or people genuinely up Doodoo Creek.

The worst is when a new guy shows up at the trailhead with a trunk full of Wal Mart bike that's been sitting in their backyard in the rain for a few years & asks for a tube before the ride even starts.

If I ever needed a tube, I would get a phone number & personally deliver them new tube of equal or greater value.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

DaveRider said:


> The worst is when a new guy shows up at the trailhead with a trunk full of Wal Mart bike that's been sitting in their backyard in the rain for a few years & asks for a tube before the ride even starts.


And a new chain and some rust [Liquid Wrench] penetrating oll to get his cranks and rear wheel to move again.

That's always a hard call to make, should you or shouldn't you? Pondering the humanity of going the distance to help the poor dude out.


----------



## DaveRider (Jul 14, 2014)

Our group FB page said to please show up with a properly functioning bicycle, at least one spare tube, & helmet. You'd be surprised how many people did not meet any of the three criteria


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

I've seen the Walmart trailhead scenario a few times. I usually look them over quick and if its not to bad help them out. If its bad I'll tell them that bike is in no shape to be ridden here. I advise you get it fixed up and take it for a test ride first. Most people take this pretty well surprisingly. These are usually the people also with no helmet, water, pack ect. who want to get into the sport but often just don't know.


A bit off topic but I'm pretty brutal to people with out helmets. It's the only way people get it I swear. They always have a excuse to not need a helmet. I'm not planning on going fast, I'm just checking the place out, Oh I NEVER fall.


----------



## DaveRider (Jul 14, 2014)

And there's the unskilled jumper/hotdogger who breaks a collarbone or vertebrae who has to be hauled out from BFE...literally BFE because I rode in Egypt for several years.

A guy without a helmet died out there one time (our group came across him & his other helmetless buddies after it happened). He went off a three foot drop because he was going too fast to make the turn on the trail, head first into babyhead rocks.


----------



## DaveRider (Jul 14, 2014)

Sorry to be off topic, but another time this one guy had one of those little speaker systems with house music. We gave him a safety heads up every time a feature was coming up because he was new to our trails. So he's blasting his house music & decides to haul butt down a steep descent & launch off the hump at the bottom, yelling YEEHAAA!!!" & comes down front wheel in deep sand. He otb's, breaking his collar bone. It's bad to say this, but it was pretty funny to see him writhing on the ground as the beat dropped. Ride over for everybody bc we have to get him 15 miles back to the trailhead.

So beware of the speaker people.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

DaveRider said:


> So beware of the speaker people.


I really cant stand those people. I ride with headphones sometimes alone but only put one in so I can at least hear.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I see a good 30% of riders in my area w/out a helmet, that is always surprising to me but I never say anything. Is not my place and I'm sure they know the risk involved, don't want to use common sense? you are on your own  

Granted my local trails are tame, but still a rock is a rock and we got plenty of those.


----------



## Gamin (Dec 10, 2008)

I once gave a derailleur cable to a guy who broke his on Porcupine Rim. The guy freaked that I would have one in my kit. The thing takes no space and weighs nothing yet I know of no one who carries one. Yes you can single speed out but the ride is f***ked. As for a tube, I will give the guy a patch, also weighs nothing and always have one with me, but I will not give away a tube. When all else fails, cut the tube at the hole, knot the two ends and fill the space with grass and hop the way out 
We always assume that a guy without a tube is ill prepared. Could be, but sometimes no fault of their own. Second or third flat, or a defective spare tube etc. Carry a patch kit and save the guys ride. Costs nothing and saving someones ride is always worth the effort.


----------



## lmcfarlin (Oct 25, 2013)

I've been helped before and I will help others when I can.


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

fatcat said:


> This morning's ride was fine except for running into yet another unprepared biker who had a flat on his 29er. And yes, I had a new Specialized 29x1.9-2-4 Presta in my backback with my pump.
> 
> Should I give him my $9 tube and never see this stupid bastard again or
> tell him that the walk back isn't that bad. Hmmmm.
> ...


Dude. Always, always always help out a stranded biker!

Some day it will be you!

I've given away a ton of tubes and time. And you know what- this last summer I had a bad day and got 3 flats on 1 ride - and had to bum a tube off someone - cause I only carry 2 tubes - and this was just bad luck.

Take the opportunity to help your fellow bikers out!


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

I punch a hole in their other tube for being unprepared.

Otherwise I have a patch kit, they can use that if needed.


----------



## SRALPH (Jun 27, 2008)

It always seems to be some weight weenie with a single water bottle in his jersey, 29'r tubeless on a super light carbon race rig. iPhone - check, STRAVA running - check. Pump, tools or tube? nope. 

I don't like wearing a pack...

have a nice walk in those carbon sole ballet slippers Nino...


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

SRALPH said:


> It always seems to be some weight weenie with a single water bottle in his jersey, 29'r tubeless on a super light carbon race rig. iPhone - check, STRAVA running - check. Pump, tools or tube? nope.
> 
> I don't like wearing a pack...
> 
> have a nice walk in those carbon sole ballet slippers Nino...


I highly doubt that's true. Your description fits most xc racer types and those guys always pack a pump and tube IME. And if you ever happen to see me walking in carbon soled ballet slippers don't be derisive or snide when you tell me to "have a nice walk" because most likely I'll be enjoying it.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Now that we've established the value of humanity at one 29er tube what else can we set the standard on?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^ What they are wearing? ^^^^


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

Gamin said:


> We always assume that a guy without a tube is ill prepared. Could be, but sometimes no fault of their own. Second or third flat, or a defective spare tube etc. Carry a patch kit and save the guys ride. Costs nothing and saving someones ride is always worth the effort.


That happened to me sunday, the spare tube got punctured somehow. I remember that morning eyeing stuff to bring and i skipped the patch kit. This was 20 miles and 4k feet from the truck so it would have been interesting. Someone came along and helped me out with a patch but i felt pretty stupid, otoh i did have the boot thing to fix the torn sidewall. Helping someone with a tire seems like a no brainer but if i came across someone with a femur sticking out that would freak me out a bit


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

tiretracks said:


> Now that we've established the value of humanity at one 29er tube what else can we set the standard on?


Put $5.00 on your pack/saddle bag on every ride, if you find yourself in need, pay the guy that helped you out for the tube.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

tiretracks said:


> Now that we've established the value of humanity at one 29er tube what else can we set the standard on?


and whether they are blasting music for all to "enjoy" on the trails

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

SRALPH said:


> It always seems to be some weight weenie with a single water bottle in his jersey, 29'r tubeless on a super light carbon race rig. iPhone - check, STRAVA running - check. Pump, tools or tube? nope.
> 
> I don't like wearing a pack...
> 
> have a nice walk in those carbon sole ballet slippers Nino...


I always have tubes and tools on a training ride. It took me one flat during a race to go from "my race is done anyway" to carrying a "care package" in a jersey pocket.

I read teammates' race reports sometimes in which they have a flat and it's a race-ending mishap. Seems like it's always the guys who are basically road riders, and for whom the occasional XC race is cross training or anthropology. It's still odd to me because my road bike can take me thirty miles from home no problem and I don't want to be stranded. But I've worn out a couple road tires without ever flatting them and I couldn't say that for mountain biking until I went tubeless.

A friend of mine threw his chain between his large cogs and spokes and it was ride ending for him. That was odd to me too. I offered to fix it, but he was convinced it needed to be done in a shop. Weird.

It's interesting to ride in a place with a strong team scene. You develop different stereotypes based on whether someone's wearing one of the local amateur teams, a trade team, a brand, etc. (Or bhurka-like baggies, of course.  )

But then, my race bike is alloy FS, often with 2.3" tires, a bottle cage on the frame, I'm recording GPS and heart rate on a Garmin, and I like Android phones. Finally did get carbon soled shoes, though.

Sent from my E5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

DaveRider said:


> Sorry to be off topic, but another time this one guy had one of those little speaker systems with house music. We gave him a safety heads up every time a feature was coming up because he was new to our trails. So he's blasting his house music & decides to haul butt down a steep descent & launch off the hump at the bottom, yelling YEEHAAA!!!" & comes down front wheel in deep sand. He otb's, breaking his collar bone. It's bad to say this, but it was pretty funny to see him writhing on the ground as the beat dropped. Ride over for everybody bc we have to get him 15 miles back to the trailhead.
> 
> So beware of the speaker people.


those guys still living on the back of the bus in high school blasting their stoner boom box. if you had some extra batteries you could have given them to him and told him that now he won't have be without music as he walks his broken collar bone back to the car.

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

This thread made it to FB, how many pages?


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Gamin said:


> I once gave a derailleur cable to a guy who broke his on Porcupine Rim. The guy freaked that I would have one in my kit. The thing takes no space and weighs nothing yet I know of no one who carries one. Yes you can single speed out but the ride is f***ked. As for a tube, I will give the guy a patch, also weighs nothing and always have one with me, but I will not give away a tube. When all else fails, cut the tube at the hole, knot the two ends and fill the space with grass and hop the way out
> We always assume that a guy without a tube is ill prepared. Could be, but sometimes no fault of their own. Second or third flat, or a defective spare tube etc. Carry a patch kit and save the guys ride. Costs nothing and saving someones ride is always worth the effort.


Yes! Amazing how many frayed cables are being run, just waiting for that final shift to pull apart. I know, cuz my new bike came with one.


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

My version of trail courtesy is to carry a pack saw to clear snags the day after a storm. You're welcome.


----------



## Singlespeedmedia (Aug 17, 2016)

If i'm carrying a wallet card of duct tape, a square of it should be adequate to fix the issue. not trying to drop $7 on somebody I don't know especially when I don't have my summer job running.


----------



## unterhausen (Sep 28, 2008)

we were out on a night MTB ride and someone brought a CX bike. All was well until there was a long, rocky descent. We get to the trail head and CX guy was nowhere to be found. He comes walking out of the woods with a pinch flat. He couldn't get his pump to work for some reason, and somehow I was nominated to give him my pump. I had just lost a couple of pumps to inadequate mounts, so I had it strapped on with velcro onewrap, and it was really inconvenient to take the pump off and put it back on, so I really was hoping someone else would give him a pump. Nope. I don't know if everyone else was unprepared or had CO2 and didn't want to offer that.

The good news was that while were waiting, I realized that instead of putting the onewrap around the frame tube and pump, I should attach it to the frame tube first and then go around the pump. Much more convenient. So there was instant karmic payback.

There is nothing more fun than standing around ridiculing a guy having trouble fixing a flat, is there?


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

unterhausen said:


> somehow I was nominated to give him my pump. I had it strapped on with velcro onewrap, and it was really inconvenient to take the pump off and put it back on


i want your life for 5 minutes where this is the biggest inconvenience in your day.

at least you figured out a better, more convenient way to mount it.


----------



## MileDown (Jan 27, 2013)

If you're upset about losing $9 on the tube why not just politely ask to be paid for it? That's the simple answer.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

I saw a guy take a jump and pinch both of his tubes. I carry a nice patch kit. Just patched him up and sent him on his way. Saw another guy on the very top of the mountain, a couple of miles away from the lot, with a flat tire. Was about to hand him a tube but in his wisdom, he carried a patch kit too.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

AshevilleMTB said:


> I saw a guy take a jump and pinch both of his tubes. I carry a nice patch kit. Just patched him up and sent him on his way. Saw another guy on the very top of the mountain, a couple of miles away from the lot, with a flat tire. Was about to hand him a tube but in his wisdom, he carried a patch kit too.


A JPD? Holy crap! A rare thing for sure.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> A JPD?


What's JPD?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

AshevilleMTB said:


> What's JPD?


Seriously? A very well known term.

Jump Pinch Dual.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Seriously? A very well known term.
> 
> Jump Pinch Dual.


New to me.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

New to me too. Come on DJ...did you just make that up?


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I've been wondering what the karmic payoff is for doling out tubes is. Maybe that $9 would be better off invested in a 401k plan or real estate, thus enabling one to purchase even more karma at a later date. I can't decide.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

J.B. Weld said:


> I've been wondering what the karmic payoff is for doling out tubes is. Maybe that $9 would be better off invested in a 401k plan or real estate, thus enabling one to purchase even more karma at a later date. I can't decide.


You're looking at it backwards--you mortgage your expected future karma today.
Later on, the karma won't be worth as much. But the tech will be better.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

When I see a trailside issue I just ask if they're ok. 99.9% of the time they say yes and I just move along. Every once in a while I get a .01% person who needs something and to be honest most days I do not carry much on my week day rides since you are not more than a mile from the trail head at any point, I 've hiked it plenty of times. I would never ask for a tube from anyone, I dug it so I can now sit in it.

If I am wearing my shop kit, then yes a 100% of the time I am going to help no matter the cost to me. And those days I have to "suit up" I carry it all.

When not in kit and if I have the parts they need, they get to perform the service 100% of the time. I am not giving you toilet paper so I can wipe your ass.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

On my Tuesday ride this week, right as we were finishing some guys who just got on the trail, like 10 feet from the cars. They needed a pump. I did not have one on me and I was not gonna offer up my last CO2 Quick fill.

If we were way out in the back 40 and a long walk from the car I might consider it, but who shows up at the trail head and still does not have stuff to fix a flat tire on them?


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Mr Pink57 said:


> When I see a trailside issue I just ask if they're ok. 99.9% of the time they say yes and I just move along. Every once in a while I get a .01% person who needs something and to be honest most days I do not carry much on my week day rides since you are not more than a mile from the trail head at any point, I 've hiked it plenty of times. I would never ask for a tube from anyone, I dug it so I can now sit in it.
> 
> If I am wearing my shop kit, then yes a 100% of the time I am going to help no matter the cost to me. And those days I have to "suit up" I carry it all.
> 
> When not in kit and if I have the parts they need, they get to perform the service 100% of the time. I am not giving you toilet paper so I can wipe your ass.


1 mile from a trail head is a much different encounter than someone that is 30 miles into a point to point or half way through a long out and back. Circumstances dictate in many cases. That said, I have never denied anyone nor have I not asked if they were okay.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

New to me too. Is that an American word? 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TSpice (May 15, 2015)

With all of the tubeless people these days, I would imagine a JPD is pretty rare. That or I laugh because they decided to hit kickers with ultra low PSI. Running low PSI for traction is common and depending on the trail, suggested, but I don't know anyone who would purposely run low PSI with the intent to hit jumps. 

Regardless, it wouldn't be the first time I was known at the trail/group-ride as the "guy who has it." Whether it is extra tubes, bug spray, pump, food, water, whatever. Whether I have it on my person, or stashed in my car, I generally have extras.

While like anyone, I have had my fair share of crappy things happen to me (broke both legs, car accidents that weren't my fault, yadda yadda), I like to consider my self pretty blessed financially. Especially in this day and age where that isn't the case for many people. So handing out a tube to a person who clearly looks in distress? Sure thing. (Now if its a little punk kid looking for hand-outs? I will likely try to fix their issue instead of giving them anything. However I have yet to run into someone that fit that bill). 

Hell, there was even a guy that was getting cranky with the cashier lady at my local LBS I frequent who couldn't afford the repairs they did to his bike. I picked up his tab. The look on his face of relief/joy/disbelief was worth it to me. 

Now as mentioned again, I am actually pretty firmly against handouts to people. I shouldn't have to sacrifice my belongings or hard work to give to someone who obviously doesn't care enough to try to get things for themselves. With that said, you can generally tell if the person on the trail requesting assistance for a flat is truly shocked by what happened and is going to learn from it, or someone who is likely going to be a repeat offender.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Klurejr said:


> On my Tuesday ride this week, right as we were finishing some guys who just got on the trail, like 10 feet from the cars. They needed a pump. I did not have one on me and I was not gonna offer up my last CO2 Quick fill.
> 
> If we were way out in the back 40 and a long walk from the car I might consider it, but who shows up at the trail head and still does not have stuff to fix a flat tire on them?


Maybe a relic of using tubes, but I'm too paranoid to ride without a pump.

One of the few times I used CO2 on the trail, I ended up needing it.  So I felt justified in still carrying it.

Sent from my E5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Maybe a relic of using tubes, but I'm too paranoid to ride without a pump.
> 
> One of the few times I used CO2 on the trail, I ended up needing it.  So I felt justified in still carrying it.
> 
> Sent from my E5803 using Tapatalk


I carry a pump and a bunch of my friends don't. I'd say 75% of the time we need my pump anyways. I don't really mind but its seems kind of silly to not carry a pump.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Maybe a relic of using tubes, but I'm too paranoid to ride without a pump.
> 
> One of the few times I used CO2 on the trail, I ended up needing it. So I felt justified in still carrying it.


Paranoid is an unjustified fear. Any trail that takes me farther than a 30 minute walk out, will justify my carrying a pump. Carrying a small pump to me, is justified.

I ALWAYS carry a pump. I have always carried CO2 as well, but rarely will use them over a pump. The expense isn't a factor as much as the waste of the depleted cartridge.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

My pump weighs about 50 grams and if I were to only bring 1 tool that would be it no question. I can't envision needing/wanting co2 except maybe for a race.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Seriously? A very well known term.
> 
> Jump Pinch Dual.


Aka snake bite, aka pinch flat.


----------



## sleepyguy1001 (May 26, 2014)

I just carry a patch kit, and I've used it for myself and one other person. The only other thing I've given out is some water and a couple Gu gels to a guy that I ran across that was obviously worn out. He was only a couple of miles from the end, but he was gassed. Poor guy, I know how he felt as that was me a couple of years ago.


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

J.B. Weld said:


> You guys must ride in busy areas, except for friends in a group I have never once had the opportunity to give someone a tube or fix their bike in any way that I can recall. Not on a trail anyway.
> 
> Curious how long your rides are and how often you have to use your kit for yourself. I carry this for my normal 15-25 mile rides (tube lives on bike via awesome strap)
> 
> ...


Which strap do you use for tube?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

J.B. Weld said:


> Curious how long your rides are and how often you have to use your kit for yourself. I carry this for my normal 15-25 mile rides *(tube lives on bike via awesome strap) *
> 
> The only thing I've used in the last year or so has been the mini-pump.





mongol777 said:


> Which strap do you use for tube?


There's your answer...

AWESOME Strap!

Where's DJ?


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

Cleared2land said:


> There's your answer...
> 
> AWESOME Strap!
> 
> Where's DJ?


yeah but which model of AWESOME Strap?


----------



## hotbeerjosh (Jul 14, 2016)

I'll be sure to have you check my gear and my water before I am allowed to ride.....


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

TSpice said:


> With all of the tubeless people these days, I would imagine a JPD is pretty rare.


I find myself giving tubes to the Tubeless guys more than guys who still ride with Tubes.....

I am still not convinced Tubeless is the best for MTB.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

^^^^^^^ With tubeless rims and tires? No issues for me. Lower psi, better traction. No thorn flats. What's not to like. Took the tubes out of my fat bike tires that weighed ONE pound each.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2016)

leeboh said:


> ^^^^^^^ With tubeless rims and tires? No issues for me. Lower psi, better traction. No thorn flats. What's not to like. Took the tubes out of my fat bike tires that weighed ONE pound each.


try lighter toobs.........and added rim tape, gooo, burps, derps,seepage..no thanks.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

leeboh said:


> ^^^^^^^ With tubeless rims and tires?


I assume you are replying to me.

Yes, guys with tubeless rims n tires seem to have more problems in our riding group than those with regular tubes, and when the sidewall gets a leak or a knob rips off, only a tube is gonna get them home without walking. But this is just my experience, I am sure others do well with the Tubeless and never have problems.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Tubeless and I carry $3 tubes from Jenson. I even carry a couple roadbike tubes in my car at all times in case I see a stranded rider.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Update: First time ever a guy offered to buy a 29" tube from me in the parking lot (happened on thanksgiving weekend). He walked up and asked me as I was loading my bike up. All I had was a 27.5 and he wasn't interested. Maybe there is hope for America!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

cjsb said:


> Update: First time ever a guy offered to buy a 29" tube from me in the parking lot (happened on thanksgiving weekend). He walked up and asked me as I was loading my bike up. All I had was a 27.5 and he wasn't interested. Maybe there is hope for America!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the trump effect. He's making america great again. It's going to be yuuuge!

(just a bit of humor, don't kill me)


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

nvphatty said:


> try lighter toobs.........and added rim tape, gooo, burps, derps,seepage..no thanks.


 Start with tubeless rims that are 80 mm wide and use 22 mm wide rim tape. Spokes are centered. No burps, minor seepage, no flats. Start there. Add air once in a while. Same for my tubed rides.


----------

